# Okay I am completely confused about the amount of cure....



## coffee_junkie

So I made 10lbs of andouille last night (all pork). The cure package i had was from a kit that I bought and never used, the cure packet says to use 1/8 Teaspoon/Pound of meet. So for 10 lbs I used 1 1/4Teaspoon. The cure I used was Prague powder #1 (6.25% sodium nitrite). The kit instructions even say to use 1/8 teaspoon to 1 lb of ground meat. Here is the link to the kits instructions http://www.hicountry.com/spices-dinner-style-polish.html (click on dinner style sausage link for instructions) I used my own ingredients and did not use any game, but this shouldn't affect the amount of cure....right?

My question is that everything I read on here is to use 1/4 teaspoon /LB of meat. Is my sausage safe to smoke and eat? Why would the sausage kit say to use exactly half of what is required?


----------



## bassman

I don't know about their recipe, but the proper amount of cure #1 is one teaspoon (level) for 5 pounds of meat.


----------



## bassman

From "The Sausage Maker" website:  Insta Cure[emoji]8482[/emoji] No. 1, a basic cure used to cure all meats that require cooking, smoking, or canning. This includes poultry, fish, ham, bacon, luncheon meats, corned beef, pates and other products too numerous to mention. Formerly Prague Powder #1. Insta Cure[emoji]8482[/emoji] #1 contains salt and sodium nitrite (6.25%). Use 1 level teaspoon per 5 lbs. of meat. 8 oz. of Insta Cure[emoji]8482[/emoji] will process approximately 240 lbs. of meat.


----------



## coffee_junkie

I just read that the MAXIMUM amount is 1tsp/lb of meat.


----------



## bassman

You are correct in that the measurement is the maximum amount.  The safety rule is 40° to 140° within four hours without cure, but if you are slow cooking the 1 teaspoon per 5 pounds applies.  Hope this helps.


----------



## fpnmf

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts  

  Here's some good info!!!

  The guys up top are right..

  Craig


----------



## alblancher

Always follow the instructions on the kit.   They may or may not be using the same ratio of nitrites to salt as in Cure 1.  When I read the link it said the cure was included in the kit.


----------



## coffee_junkie

Yes AL, the cure did come with the kit but it is just #1 pink cure (6.25% nitrate). I just talked to the guy at High Country and he explainded to me that it is a PPM (parts per million) thing. He recommended that I get throught the danger zone in the correct amount of time. So hopefully I can do that without getting "fat out" I will report back tomorrow.

Next time I will use 1/4TSP per pound for sure.

Thanks for the great replies.


----------



## alblancher

If making sausage and using Cure 1 you want 156 ppm of nitrite in the final product.  That corresponds to 4 oz for 100 lbs or 1 oz for 25 lbs   (28.35 g per 25 lbs of meat)

I suggest using weights when appling cures.

28.35 g cure 1  x  0.0625 x 1,000,000

                  11330 gr                                    =    156 ppm

Amount of cure   x   the percentage of nitrite in Cure 1 x 1000000 (for parts per million)

                                          weight of the meat in grams                                                             =    concentration of nitrite in parts per million

for 10 lbs of sausage meat  (4520 grams) how much cure 1 do I add?

You need 156 ppm, you know the weight of the meat 4520 grams and you know the percentage of nitrite in Cure 1   6.25 %

Amount of cure  x  0 .0625  X   1000000

                   4520 grams                              =    156

amout of cure x 0.0625  x 1000000  =  156 x 4520

amount of cure x 0.0625 x 1000000 = 705120

amount of cure x 1000000 = 705120/0.0625

amount of cure x 1000000 =  11,281,920

amount of cure =  11,281,920 / 1,000,000

amount of cure =  11.28 grams

for 4520 grams of meat (10 bs) you use 11.28 grams of cure 1


----------



## alblancher

Sorry I didn't read your post before I made the math post.  I need to weigh what a quarter teaspoon is but I still recommend using a good scale when adding cures.   When doing sausage the amount of cure 1 you add is independent of any other spice or salt.   I always weigh the meat before grinding and adding water or salt.  I use this weight as the amount of meat I am curing to determine the amount of cure 1  that will be needed.   There is some latitude in the final concentration so you don't need to be exact but I still like playing with my scales and stuff.  Makes me look all official and smart when  I pull out the scale when making sausage for people.

It's also easier using weights for spices,  tare the scale to zero, add the amount of cure you need, re tare to zero, add the amount of salt you want, re tare to zero, add pepper, re tare to zero and so forth.

Hope the math helps, at least people may understand where the numbers come from.

Al


----------



## fpnmf

All that math makes my ears ring...

Here's the amount I use and why...From the link I posted in #6...

 Pure sodium nitrite or potassium nitrite are not recommended for home use. In the United States Federal regulations permit a maximum addition of 0.25 ounce of sodium or potassium nitrite per 100 pounds of ground meat/fat. Since the small amount of nitrites are difficult to weigh out on most available home scales, it is strongly recommended that a commercial premixed cure be used. *CURE #1*
_Some Other Names:
Pink Salt;
Tinted Cure Mix (TCM);
Tinted Curing Powder (TCP);
Prague powder #1;
InstaCure #1;
Modern cure;
D.Q. powder;
FLP;
L.E.M. cure;
Sure Cure;
Fast Cure;
Speed Cure_This premix is use in meats and sausages that require a short curing time, and will be smoked, cooked or canned. It is a blend of salt and sodium nitrite, and of course it has the curing properties of sodium nitrite. The salt is added as a carrier and to make it easier to measure. In the United States it is dyed pink, so chefs and the home user will not mistake it for salt or sugar. Though it goes by several different brand and generic names, they all have the same formula of 93.75% salt, and 6.25% sodium nitrite (1 pound of salt plus 1 ounce of sodium nitrite).

Cure #1 can be used as a dry brine (dry cure) or in a wet brine (pickle). It provides the same curing properties of sodium nitrite, and is considered a quick cure, because it starts curing immediately upon contact with the meat. As mentioned earlier, this type of cure is used for curing meats for a short period of time that will be cooked, smoked, or canned. This includes poultry, fish, ham, bacon, luncheon meats, corned beef, pates, sausages and other products too numerous to mention.

NOTE: This is not interchangeable with cure #2, or any of the Morton brand name cures. *Also do not mistake this for recipes calling for sodium nitrite, which means pure sodium nitrite.*Use as directed, more is not better and it can be toxic. To ensure that the cure is distributed more evenly in your sausage, mix it with the liquid that your recipe calls for, or mix it with the meat prior to grinding.

Use as follows:

Cure per pound of ground meat/fat:

Amount of Meat/FatAmount of Cure Vol.Wt. 1 lb.1/4 tsp..05 oz.2 lbs.3/8 tsp..08 oz.3 lbs.1/2 tsp..10 oz.4 lbs.3/4 tsp..15 oz.5 lbs.1 tsp..20 oz.10 lbs.2 tsp..40 oz.15 lbs.1 Tbsp..60 oz.20 lbs.1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp..80 oz.25 lbs.1 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.1.00 oz.50 lbs.3 Tbsp. + 1 tsp.2.00 oz.100 lbs.6 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.4.00 oz.
tsp. = teaspoon; Tbsp.= Tablespoon;
oz.= ounce

Although cure #1 has salt in the mix, when using it in sausage making additional salt needs to be added.


----------



## coffee_junkie

Thanks guys,

So reading Alblanchers post, it seems to me that if I put 1 1/4 tsp, instead of 2 tsp, I should be okay.....because there is some "latitude" there. I cooked a sampler and the meat turned that nice pink color. I will however try to get through the danger zone 40-140 within 4 hours.


----------



## DanMcG

I just wrote out a long post explaining why you're ok with what ya got , but I lost it while tring to submit it...

I'll try to post it again . if it's going to be cooked you're good to go.


----------



## alblancher

You want to cure a small pork butt 5 lbs(2260 grams) with a dry cure.  The limits for nitrite for a dry cure is 625ppm  You want the butt to have a salt concentration of 5%

Amt Cure 1 x 0.0625 x 1,000,000

                 2260                                      =   625ppm

Amt Cure 1 x 0.0625 x 1000,000                 =   625 x 2260   or  1,412,500

Amt Cure 1 x 0.0625                    =  1.4125

Amt Cure 1   =  1.4125 / 0.0625

Amt Cure 1   =   22.6 grams

How much salt do you add to the cure for 5% salt in the butt?

2260 x  .05 =  113 gr salt

amt of salt in cure 1      22.6 x .9375  =  21.2 grams

113 -   21.2 =  91.8 grams of salt needed to be added to the cure 1 to make the dry cure


----------



## daveomak

coffee_junkie said:


> So I made 10lbs of andouille last night (all pork). The cure package i had was from a kit that I bought and never used, the cure packet says to use 1/8 Teaspoon/Pound of meet. So for 10 lbs I used 1 1/4Teaspoon. The cure I used was Prague powder #1 (6.25% sodium nitrite). The kit instructions even say to use 1/8 teaspoon to 1 lb of ground meat. Here is the link to the kits instructions http://www.hicountry.com/spices-dinner-style-polish.html (click on dinner style sausage link for instructions) I used my own ingredients and did not use any game, but this shouldn't affect the amount of cure....right?
> 
> My question is that everything I read on here is to use 1/4 teaspoon /LB of meat. Is my sausage safe to smoke and eat? Why would the sausage kit say to use exactly half of what is required?


_The cure I used was Prague powder #1 (6.25% sodium nitrite). The kit instructions even say to use 1/8 teaspoon to 1 lb of ground meat.
My question is that everything I read on here is to use 1/4 teaspoon /LB of meat._

coffee-junkie, Good afternoon. You did exactlyt what was correct. You followed the manufactureres label as to proper use of their product. That is the only way to do things. That is the right way to do things. Only the manufacturer knows what his intent is. If in doubt, call or write the manufacturer and explain your concerns on the packaging. I have done this myself to get things clarified.

Now.............this is a great place to get information. There are many experienced, knowledgable and professional people on this site that have valuable and vast knowledge on the subject "smoking and curing meats" that we all have come to love.

Every now and then some "misrepresented information" will happen on a thread. NOT intentional.

Sometimes someone will not fully understand what was said, intended or typographical error etc. Whether it be the way it was stated or the way it was interpreted or the way the keys are pressed on the keyboard....for what ever reason things can get confused and errors occur.

Keep following the manufacturers directions and all will be well.

Dave


----------



## pops6927

Love it!!!!


----------



## meateater




----------



## exhaustedspark

First of always follow the instructions and use the package that come with the box.

I do not think it is instacur #1 it is there blend for their product.  If you used instacure # 1 You must use that measurement.

Did you use the packet that came with the product ??

If so you are fine.

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark

Yea i know. Already asked and answered

Another Day late and Dollar short

Karl


----------



## SmokinAl

As already said, follow the directions on the package.


----------



## coffee_junkie

Hey, I guess I will follow the instructions on the package! Thanks for all of your replies. I smoked it last night and it is good, a little much on the fat content.


----------



## exhaustedspark

Its not to much on te fat content. It is just different.

Happy smokin

Karl


----------



## chadinclw

Certainly don't want to read any obits about "tainted" homemade sausage!

I que by the seat of my pants but I follow directions when canning, baking, and curing meat!!

Sounds like you did fine. You have to follow each products directions just as everyone has said. An example is look at similar recipes from Morton's book and Ruhlman...the amount of TQ will be different from praque #1/instacure #1.

I love mixing cooking with chemistry!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Come on this aint rocket science here.

1 level tsp per every 5 pounds of meat. This is for cure #1 & 2. insta. Does not include MTQ which is 7.5 tsp per every 5 lbs.

HM kits (yuck) cure is a mix with salt, sugar just use the 1 tsp anyways.

Ya aint gunna die.


----------



## fpnmf

nepas said:


> Come on this aint rocket science here.
> 
> 1 level tsp per every 5 pounds of meat. This is for cure #1 & 2. insta. Does not include MTQ which is 7.5 tsp per every 5 lbs.
> 
> HM kits (yuck) cure is a mix with salt, sugar just use the 1 tsp anyways.
> 
> Ya aint gunna die.


Thank you...looks like some dogs got off thier leashes...hahahahahahhaa

 Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker

fpnmf said:


> Thank you...looks like some dogs got off thier leashes...hahahahahahhaa
> 
> Craig




Ruff Ruff

or

Roof Roof


----------



## exhaustedspark

nepas said:


> HM kits (yuck) cure is a mix with salt, sugar just use the 1 tsp anyways.
> 
> Ya aint gunna die.


If hm is yuck. I love the stuff by the way what brand would you recommend?? 

Thanx

Karl


----------



## meateater

Whatever you use alway's go by the _*mfg's*_ direction's to the letter, otherwise you might end up sick as a dog using other methods.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

ExhaustedSpark said:


> If hm is yuck. I love the stuff by the way what brand would you recommend??
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Karl




Many brands of pre mixed out there.

AC LEGGS

PS Seasoning

Sausage Maker

LEM

Eldons (Master sausage maker BTW)

Cabelas which is made by PS Seasoning

Frisco

Curleys

Allied Kenco

HI-Country (Not affiliated with HM) and 100x better

Con Yeager Spice (Local PA made) 

Dont get cure #1 & 2, pink salt, insta cure, prague powder, kit cure or MTQ confused with Saltpetre which i have used.

NOTE ON SALTPETRE: If this is all you can find or have some of this you better know EXACTLY how much to use. This is pure 100% POTASSIUM NITRATE and not cut with salt, sugar or a combo of both. THIS CAN BE HARMFUL IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO USE IT AND NOT FOR BEGINNERS.


----------



## exhaustedspark

Tnx again Nepas. AC Leggs is the one i was trying to remember. I am going there now to order a box.

Tnx

Karl


----------



## happyhowliday

I use 1/2 teaspoon of curing salt per pound of pork. Depend on how salty you want sausage, you can add up to 1 teaspoon of curing salt per pound.

  I make andouilli sausage every month or two.15 to 30 pounds/

I do have my own recipe I use to make Andouili. It has taken me a few tris and errors to get mine to a good taste. I love hot andouille.

If you want a good recipe email me at ([email protected]


----------



## diggingdogfarm

happyhowliday said:


> I use 1/2 teaspoon of curing salt per pound of pork. Depend on how salty you want sausage, you can add up to 1 teaspoon of curing salt per pound.
> I make andouilli sausage every month or two.15 to 30 pounds/
> I do have my own recipe I use to make Andouili. It has taken me a few tris and errors to get mine to a good taste. I love hot andouille.
> 
> If you want a good recipe email me at ([email protected]




What curing salt are you talking about?
If you're talking cure #1, you're way off on the proper amounts!!!!!


~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker

DiggingDogFarm said:


> What curing salt are you talking about?
> If you're talking cure #1, you're way off on the proper amounts!!!!!
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Ditto with Martin


----------



## couger78

happyhowliday said:


> I use 1*/2 teaspoon* of curing salt *per pound of pork*. Depend on how salty you want sausage, you can *add up to 1 teaspoon of curing salt per pound*.
> 
> I make andouilli sausage every month or two.15 to 30 pounds/
> 
> I do have my own recipe I use to make Andouili. It has taken me a few tris and errors to get mine to a good taste. I love hot andouille.
> 
> *If you want a good recipe* email me at ([email protected]


Looks to me like a recipe for disaster!

There's no way on God's green earth I'm putting *3 tablespoons (plus 1 tsp!) of Cure in ten pounds of pork*— no matter HOW salty I want it. That's suicidal.

We must not be talking about the same thing here. As mentioned earlier in this thread, American standards permit 156 parts per million (ppm) of sodium nitrite to be added to ground meat.

Cure #1 contains 6.25% of sodium nitrite and 92.75% of salt. This equates to 1 level tsp per 5 pounds of meat.

Your amounts are 5X too high!

Kevin


----------



## mmmmgood

The math was helpful.

Looking at USDA site stating dry cure bacon not to exceed 200ppm nitrite.
It is helpful to have a target number below that, and the math to figure it out.


----------



## rogerl

I use a scale and set it to metric.  It's the only possible way of getting values correctly & safely.  Its not as difficult as it sounds but a weigh scale is essential for the "salt" values.  From there you can calculate the Pink Salt (Sodium Nitrite) which is 6.25% in your case. (6.25% sodium nitrate in the pink salt)

Whether dry cure or wet cure, the total weight should be known (Total weight of the meat for dry cure & total weight of the meat plus the water for wet cure)

I always use 250ppm "Pure Sodium Nitrite" for all of my cures except for bacon which is reduced to 150ppm.

If the total weight is 15kg (15000gm) for example and the Kosher or coarse salt for this total weight is 5%, then: (15000gm)(0.05) = 750gm Kosher salt

Go back to kg for the total weight (15kg)(250ppm sodium nitrite)= 3750mg (1mg = 1 millionth part of a kg).

Divide  this by 1000 to get gm = 3.750gm of sodium nitrite required.

Since the Pink Salt that you have is only 6.25% actual sodium nitrite; then 3.750gm sodium nitrite / 0.0625 = 60gm of PINK SALT required to get the 250ppm (3.750gm sodium nitrite). 

I just happen to know the exact weights of Pink Salt: 5.1634gm Pink Salt per teaspoon

Therefore; 60gm Pink Salt / 5.1634 = 11.6 teaspoons (12 teaspoons)   of Pink Salt needed for the "Total Weight" of 15kg.


----------

